# Rethinking my Audient id14



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 13, 2018)

it has served me well.

but with a new monster PC build starting tomorrow, i'm thinking about a different interface.

just heard about Audient version 4.0.0.0.0 drivers, which just might address some latency concerns.

and new mixer software in the works for the id4, 14, and 22.

i will try the new drivers tonight.

anyone move on from an Audient product?

RME?

UAD?


----------



## steveo42 (Jun 13, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> it has served me well.
> 
> but with a new monster PC build starting tomorrow, i'm thinking about a different interface.
> 
> ...


If latency is important you might want to check out this thread. Hot off the presses. TAFKAT compares the new driver with the older versions.

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=13368195&postcount=2185


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 13, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> If latency is important you might want to check out this thread. Hot off the presses. TAFKAT compares the new driver with the older versions.
> 
> https://www.gearslutz.com/board/showpost.php?p=13368195&postcount=2185




Thanks for that.

Interesting about Audient's behavior.

I started a FB conversation with them regarding the v4 drivers.

They gave me a link. But when i asked about latency...

No response.

Looking hard at other interfaces.

RME seems to have the best drivers.


----------

